# New for 2013!!!!!!



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Something wicked is coming your way......

For 2013 the witch is coming to see you
Enter the witch shack a new home haunt for this year..... this haunt will be on my front step and walk way (kinda like last year but with a new theme) more info to come
-halloweenguy101


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'll be interested to see what you come up with. We did a witch theme last year and are going to repeat it this year too. Lots of great things you can do with witches!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

WOW!!!!! that is awesome!!!


----------

